# Skeeter Pee (frozen concentrate)



## Medieval (Feb 5, 2011)

I have my second batch of skeeter pee ready to clear. Instead of 6 cups of sugar I have seen some use frozen cocentrate. I seen one of Lon's post that he used Rasberry frozen concentrate but it didn't say anything specific about how many cans of frozen concentrate to add to the skeeter pee.

I think the raspberry concentrate is about equal to one cup of sugar according to the sugar grams so how do you add this to backsweetin? Do you add 6 cans or 3 cans and 3 cups sugar? Do you simmer the concentrate or just add it without simmering?

I haven't used frozen concentrate to add body or flavor yet so I want to make sure I do it right so I don't ruin the batch.


----------



## Arne (Feb 5, 2011)

This is all subjective, but when I sweeten the S.P. I use 1/2 cup of sugar per gallon. Others like it sweeter, but taste it to see how you like it . Have never sweetened with concentrate, but I really do not think you will ruin it. Add some and see what happens. Or take out a small batch, sweeten it with sugar or concentrate or both and keep trying til you find out how you like it. You know, the ol mad scientist thing. Good luck, Arne.


----------



## countrygirl (Feb 6, 2011)

my best batch of skeeter pee was using frozen cranberry apple. it was a huge hit! i honestly don't remember the exact combination, but it was both some concentrate and some sugar. experiment!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 6, 2011)

I added 2 cans of Old Orchard Frozen Concentrate to a 3 gallon batch. All have had great reviews. I did not add any other sugar to it just pot. sorbate. It will have to settle and clear awhile. Be sure it is properly degassed to speed it's clearing.

For 5 gallons you could add 2 cans and taste sample and take a gravity reading, add another and repeat. Stop when you like it and hopefully that won't be when it's all gone.

Most of my skeeter pee's end up around 1.010 area. Remember to serve well chilled.


----------



## Jify (Feb 6, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> It will have to settle and clear awhile. Be sure it is properly degassed to speed it's clearing.



Very true. I followed the 6 gal SP recipe, and sweetened with 4 cans of concentrated juice. I don't recall the SG right now, it's written down somewhere, 1.010 sounds about right.

But it does add some time to clearing. I ran some sparkolloid through it, and it helped a little, but 2 weeks later it's pretty clear that the wine will take at least another month to drop the rest of its particulate.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe Lon will chime in here soon.


----------



## Medieval (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow thanks all, I didn't know anyone responded I usually get e-mail notifications but decided to visit today just incase and there is tons of posts that I haven't seen yet!

The batch right now doesn't taste like my first batch. This batch is horrible and I think it's because of the type of nutrient I used.. If anyone ever see the nutrient "Crosby & Baker" stay away from it it stinks. Im going to have to dump this batch and start a new one with the better nutrient I used in the first batch. I can't really expiriment with this batch now since it taste horrible. Until next time!


----------

